# Is Neosporin safe to use on cats?



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Star has a wound on his shoulder that was/is bleeding. Would it be okay to put a bit of Neosporin on it to prevent an infection? Where the wound is, I wouldn't have to worry about him licking it off. However, I am worried that he might try to scratch or rub the Neosporin off. I also noticed that he has a bit of a smaller wound just under his chin. Would it be okay to put some Neosporin there as well?

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that as long as it's not the "Neosporin + Pain Relief" kind, it's okay. Something about the "pain relief" kind is bad to ingest for cats.

Even with regular Neosporin, you may want to clean the wound and wash it off a few minutes later so the kitty doesn't ingest it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that as long as it's not the "Neosporin + Pain Relief" kind, it's okay. Something about the "pain relief" kind is bad to ingest for cats.
> 
> Even with regular Neosporin, you may want to clean the wound and wash it off a few minutes later so the kitty doesn't ingest it.


I think you and I read the same thing, Marie. And where the wound is, I'm pretty sure that he wouldn't be able to lick it off. My main concern is if the wound itches and I've already applied some Neo to the spot, would he rub it off?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the fact that you've applied it made it do its job, if that makes sense. If it rubs off later, I'd think that's okay.

But I have no experience, so maybe someone else will answer. (sorry)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dab it on and leave it on. It is very similar to vaseline, which is used for hairball relief, so if he does lick it (_and you aren't putting a great big glob of it on_) he should be fine.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, I figured that with the petroleum jelly base, Neosporin should be alright. Now the fun part will be actually getting it on him...he's a squirmer, that Star is.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Be sneaky. Wait until he is asleep!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I asked my vet the same question and she said it was fine.

You can also use bacitracin. Just make sure you *never* use anything that contains hydrocorizone.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Marie and Heidi, I never properly thanked you for your help. To be honest, I had forgotten about this until I saw Woodsman's post. So...thank you both so much. It's looking like I won't need to use anything on Star's boo-boo. It's looking much smaller than it was a few days ago, though I will be keeping an eye on it.

Oh...and thank you, Woodsman, for asking your vet. And what exactly is bacitracin?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

my3kitties said:


> And what exactly is bacitracin?


http://www.epinions.com/review/Neospori ... 9475041924


> I had Bacitracin...she [Doctor] recommended Neosporin, it heals faster, and will aid against an infection!
> Is there really a difference?
> I was skeptical, but bought the ointment recommended by the Doctor right away. Upon opening the 1/2 oz tube of Neosporin, I saw that it had the same consistency, color, and texture as the Bacitracin ointment I already had in my cabinet. The first visible difference was the mouth of the tube. Neosporin has a very long & thin dispensing opening, resembling a dropper type of end which allows a small 1/8th of an inch thin line of ointment out, where as the other medication has a "toothpaste" size opening and there is limited control of what is squeezed out. Both tubes state they have Bacitracin Zinc Units in them (main ingredient). Both were the same size ounce wise, but I seemed to use less of the Neosporin per squeeze. The physical consistency was a tiny bit different too. The tube of Bacitracin I had seemed thicker in consistency (like vaseline), whereas the Neosporin was thinner/smoother in texture, and easier to spread.
> What did I notice on the [Neosporin] package that may be the "extra" ingredients that actually make the wound heal faster?
> Cocoa butter, cottonseed oil, & olive oil. These ingredients IN MY BELIEF are what Bacintracin doesn't have that aids in softening the affected skin area of the wound, and helps promote faster healing by keeping the area affected moisturized.


According to this link, you can use bacitracin in/on the eye.
http://www.drugs.com/cdi/bacitracin-ointment.html


----------

